
The Birth Torts: Damages for Wrongful Birth and Wrongful Life (2005) - Tomte
http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/journals/DeakinLawRw/2005/16.html
======
jk_danson
The only only thing I agree with is doctors compensating for messing up the
child's life(accidental maiming). If a sterilization goes wrong that is the
risk of the patient. They are told it may not work. All who are sexually
active should be held accountable to take care of the children they conceive.
No birth is wrongful. All life is precious.

